# I need a hug



## Brendens_Mom (Nov 13, 2006)




----------



## Corry (Nov 13, 2006)

AAAWWWWW!!!!!!  Pooor Brenden! :hug::


----------



## oldnavy170 (Nov 13, 2006)

What a cute little boy!!!  This photo is a keeper!!!!


----------



## Brendens_Mom (Nov 13, 2006)

Thank you, I was getting his bath ready and looked around the corner to check up on him and he gave me this sad look so I had to take a pic.....he was ready to fall asleep at any minute...guess waking up at 6 takes a lot out of a guy...lol


----------



## Jeff Canes (Nov 13, 2006)

so cute :hugs:


----------



## zombiekilla (Nov 14, 2006)

hes getting so big!!!


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 14, 2006)

Awww. Brenden!

Here's your hug then :hug:: and another one for good measure :hugs: !!!

Yes, he is getting big ever so fast!


----------



## photogoddess (Nov 19, 2006)

He's sad because Lil E isn't there to play with yet. 

What a cutie! You'll have the little girls beating down your door in no time.


----------



## terri (Nov 20, 2006)

Lawd have mercy, how did I miss this shot! :heart: He is too much!!! 

I'm sure he overheard you drawing his bath and he suddenly decided he didn't want it.  What a great face!


----------



## BoblyBill (Nov 20, 2006)

Great picture... I love it!


...Are you by any chance the wife of the Brendon that won the PS battle on another site and is now the King of the Cage?


----------



## BoblyBill (Nov 20, 2006)

> ...Are you by any chance the wife of the Brendon that won the PS battle on another site and is now the King of the Cage?


Ummm... never mind... That last part was really stupid... Still a great picture though...


----------



## hobbes28 (Nov 20, 2006)

No, she'd be the wife of Chase, the other owner of this site.... King of the Cage, no less but still...


----------



## Alison (Nov 20, 2006)

Those eyes .... :love:


----------



## Brendens_Mom (Nov 27, 2006)

lol sorry I just saw this thread..been a busy gal...wife of Chase, mom of Brenden...all though Brenden thinks he is the king of this castle....well ok he prolly is but shhh it will go to his head...

Thanks all for lookin....

Terri...yeah at first he was like woo bath...then thought..hmm bath....then got the do I goda mom? look...


----------

